# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo , ik ben Louwe

## louwe

Ik ben Louwe , en ben 67 jaar , blij dit forum gevonden te hebben ,
ik woon in spanje , heb wel enkele probleempjes waar ik graag 
eens een andere zijn mening hoor.
groeten
louwe

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Louwe, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Fijn dat je dan het forum hebt gevonden. Fijne dag dan en tot ziens op het forum.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

